# Can I get silk screening, custom tags and fulfillment in one place?



## jmwasson

I'm a graphic designer and artist who would finally like to make a t-shirt line of her own. I've printed tees on zazzle and cafe press over the years with "so so" results. But, I'd like to print higher-quality screened tees in larger numbers now. So, I'm wondering if there are "start to finish" companies that provide silk screening, sewing in of custom tags, and handle distribution of incoming orders? I would like to set up my own e-commerce site and then supply the company with a feed of all new orders. Any hints or pointers would be greatly appreciated! 

much thanks,
jdub


----------



## oddica

hey Jim ... welcome to T-shirt Forums ...

some questions:

how many shirts are you planning to produce per design?
What type of body/fabric, and what type of ink?
are you seeking DTG or screenprinting or some type of heat transfer?
and how are you going to bring your site traffic?
what geographic region are you in?

There are a lot of shops here in Southern California who could help
with everything but the fulfillment.


----------



## CypherNinja

I'm _just_ starting out, so I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure PrintMojo does all of that.

Thats who I'm using.


----------



## jmwasson

I'd ideally like to do high quality screen printing. I'm not positive about shirt #s yet, but they could get quite high because I'll be selling them for an international TV series airing on Nat Geo International channel in the Fall. TV viewers will be in the millions, but I'm not sure how that will translate to web site viewers yet. I'm located in San Francisco, but am open to working with printers elsewhere. The key is that i'm looking for printing and fulfilmment (I'm not going to try to store and ship the t-shirts myself). I'm open to using 2 different companies, but am trying to figure out how all this works.
thanks! jen


----------



## jmwasson

Thanks - printmojo.com does appear to be a good option. However, I want to maintain my site brand throughout the entire check-out process. This does not seem to be possible on PrintMojo... all the store examples i've seen use "Print Mojo" branded screens for the final phase of shopping cart check-out.


----------



## Rodney

jmwasson said:


> Thanks - printmojo.com does appear to be a good option. However, I want to maintain my site brand throughout the entire check-out process. This does not seem to be possible on PrintMojo... all the store examples i've seen use "Print Mojo" branded screens for the final phase of shopping cart check-out.


You can have a fully branded checkout with PrintMojo if you use your own shopping cart and ecommerce setup. You just send the final order details to PrintMojo for fulfillment.


----------



## jmwasson

Cool, thanks for the tip. I checked out printmojo some more and one bummer is that they won't show you prices until you sign up. That's kind of odd. Do you think that their prices for inventory and printing are competitive?


----------



## Rodney

jmwasson said:


> Cool, thanks for the tip. I checked out printmojo some more and one bummer is that they won't show you prices until you sign up. That's kind of odd. Do you think that their prices for inventory and printing are competitive?


It doesn't cost anything to sign up  It's just like many wholesale vendors that require you to sign up before they show the wholesale pricing.

This is to protect the wholesale printing pricing from potential retail customers.

It doesn't take much to signup to see the pricing. You don't have to commit to anything or pay for anything.


----------



## jmwasson

Rodney said:


> It doesn't cost anything to sign up  It's just like many wholesale vendors that require you to sign up before they show the wholesale pricing.
> 
> This is to protect the wholesale printing pricing from potential retail customers.
> 
> It doesn't take much to signup to see the pricing. You don't have to commit to anything or pay for anything.


Cool - thanks for the tip. I will sign up to learn more.


----------



## niffer812

Hello,
We are interested in garment label removal and putting in our own custom tag. Does anyone know a company that does one or both?


----------



## Rodney

niffer812 said:


> Hello,
> We are interested in garment label removal and putting in our own custom tag. Does anyone know a company that does one or both?


Did you read the suggestions above?


----------



## dealcats

I know superior bags screen printing in Lakewood, NJ has a fulfillment center not from from there warehouse. give them a call.


----------



## Walk&TalkTshirts

We do everything in our shop, high quality screen printing, retagging, labeling, bagging, etc. Please give us a call we have unbeatable prices.
201-543-7640
Visit us at Wix.com WalkandTalkTshirt created by Carlos2114 based on T shirt Store


----------



## evolvebranding

Hi,

most silk screen print companies now offer a fullfilment service and bagging if you ask them.
really depends on qtys of the orders etc.


----------



## love2knowhow

Rodney said:


> You can have a fully branded checkout with PrintMojo if you use your own shopping cart and ecommerce setup. You just send the final order details to PrintMojo for fulfillment.


Wow! Reaaaally...? Suhweeet! *Thanx*!


----------



## DBLU

I'm looking for a dependable tshirt fulfillment company that does screenprinting (I'm not interested in DTG printing) that also provides custom brand packaging (of my company's logo). Does a company as such exist?


----------



## Rodney

DBLU said:


> I'm looking for a dependable tshirt fulfillment company that does screenprinting (I'm not interested in DTG printing) that also provides custom brand packaging (of my company's logo). Does a company as such exist?


@DBLU check out matteostudios.com - I think they offer both.


----------



## Pollchaps

We do it all email us at pollchaps[USER=84832]@Pollchaps[/USER].com


----------



## drdeath19134

Shoot us a email sales@ABC-screen -printing.com


----------



## Stoopid

The company I work for can and does all of this for a couple of the companies that we print for. If you are interested, you can shoot me a massage or email.

Thank you


----------

